# Daswandh. Thinking Out Of The Box



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Dec 9, 2019)

Waheguru ji ka khalsa waheguru ji ki fateh.

As we all know the Three Basic Pillars of Gurmatt are Naam jappo, Kirt Karo and Wand Chhako.

Under the Third Pillar WAAND CHHAKO....SHARING of HONEST LABOUR/EARNINGS....comes the DASWANDH injunction..to give Back 10% to Guru Ji.

Here are some ideas out of the box on "DASWANDH"...I beleive it does not always mean MONEY/EARNINGS....but can also mean other things like..

DASWANDH..is not only for "monetary earnings"....

DASWANDH can be of YOUR TIME.... devote 10% to naam simran/Naam japp/... give some of this "MY TIME" to LOK SEWA, Saddh sangat Sewa...sewa of the under privileged....Langgar sewa, Kirtan Sewa, paath sewa...free gurbani teaching, free kirtan sikhiya...anything will do..

EVERYBODY has the TIME....GURU JI givers us 24/7 FREE...cant we just give back 10%...2.4 hours ??

DASWANDH of "YOUR LOVE".... give out 10% of this LOVE daily...The MORE LOVE you give away..the MORE it GROWS...

Use your BRAIN..and think of ways and means of DASWANDH you can give... Its not necessary to be "earning"....working for a salary etc to b able to give daswandh... A "student" can also give DASWANDH..by taking soem time out to "coach" his weaker classmates...teach some poor kids baseball/football...computers.. help out in the School Library to arrange the books...go to an Old Folks Home/pinggalwarra type of hoem to spend some quality time witht he inmates..read to them..listen to them..be there !!!

IF you "know" something....have a skill..TEACH someone who needs it... Bhai gurdass ji in his Vaars speaks of the Great Punn of TEACHING A GURSIKH..one Shabad...one Panktee of Gurbani.. is equivalent of building and donating FIVE mandirs of GOLD..!!! Do we ALL have so much GOLD ??..but we all have some skills, something that others need..GIVE that for FREE..that will count as DASWANDH... as well

BE INNOVATIVE..think out of the BOX.... "daswandh" was NEVER just about MONEY !!! ( Only the GREEDY gurdawra parbhandaks think it is all about MONEY/GOLUKS !!!) NOT ME... I have LOTS and LOTS of "different daswandhs" going on all the time...

Any ideas..folks ??

Jarnail Singh Gyani Arshi


----------



## ravneet_sb (Dec 9, 2019)

Sat Sri Akaal

Sikkhan nu sikhi daan.

For learned it is giving of learning to others and all 

and

primarily providing learning  of undersranding OWN SELF and cause of human birth is SERVICE..
This is pure langar and can not be short by any means. Atut varg

Through this learning one can earn honest living
While doing SEVA.

With money earned through SEVA. One can gift money back for the cause of empowering Spiritual Education and SERVICE.

Among charity money giving is gift giving. 0r Bhetan.  Daswandh of Money is gift. Daswand is not under charity consideration. It is Bhetan. Through learning and hard work.

Daswand we Gift for empowering not for sustenance.

Sustenance is pre ordained only to be acknowledged being self aware.

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## rupinderjit (Dec 10, 2019)

This opened my eyes!! Thank you.


----------



## Sikhilove1 (Dec 11, 2019)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Waheguru ji ka khalsa waheguru ji ki fateh.
> 
> As we all know the Three Basic Pillars of Gurmatt are Naam jappo, Kirt Karo and Wand Chhako.
> 
> ...




That’s seva too

But it’s good to give 10 percent of your monetary earnings to a good cause, whether it’s a trusted charity, people in need, buying food for others or contributing towards long term solutions to alleviate poverty.

It’s a good thing. Money nowadays makes the world go around and it can do a lot of good if directed through the right channels and the right way.


----------



## ravneet_sb (Dec 11, 2019)

Sat Sri Akaal.

Is prsent day Sikhs donating for a cause  empowerment of SERVICE providers
 or 
empowering SERVICE by helping meek who are unable to service or untrained or disabled due to natural cause. to make them Servicable.

Service class when empowered make the system work and there is rule of commons.
We are making riches facilitating poverty with Dasvandh.devoiding SERVICE


Prani Kachu Na Chetiye Madh Maya ke Sang.

Intoxication of MAYA is there in PUNJAB due to wrong empowerment.

What is realistic. That is happening not what should be.

Admittance is the 1st turning point else the ways does not bring change in life.

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## Sikhilove1 (Dec 14, 2019)

ravneet_sb said:


> Sat Sri Akaal.
> 
> Is prsent day Sikhs donating for a cause  empowerment of SERVICE providers
> or
> ...



Brother, your English needs to be more simple for people to understand. You’re trying to use advanced vocabulary but you have a lot of errors. Start off with simple English first.


----------



## ravneet_sb (Dec 15, 2019)

There are errors but are gone below editing seems embedded. As one has to live with embedded errors. But definitely there are ways to correction by getting a link with originator of system.


----------



## ravneet_sb (Dec 22, 2019)

Sat Sri Akaal,

Reheat Maryada of Dasvandh

Who holds entitlement for spending

Spiritually awakened person

Contribution for protection and life of people.
Served for medical treatments of needed person.
One who has spend 25 years of life in giving awareness to masses.
Served to poor service providers for there mental training and upliftment for 25 years
Served for cause of environment noise light air water and land pollution control and effective ground work for 25 years

In short worked for humanitarian works for 25 years to hold some position of grace.


What is purpose of Dasvandh


Where to be spent
How to spent
.
Principle for leadership on contributions of Dasvandh.

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## Admin (Dec 23, 2019)

ravneet_sb said:


> There are errors but are gone below editing seems embedded. As one has to live with embedded errors. But definitely there are ways to correction by getting a link with originator of system.



IMHO, He is talking about your English diction...


----------



## ravneet_sb (Dec 23, 2019)

I know and recognize typing errors from mobile but cannot edit. As at later stage it can not be edited, or there is a way. Auto mode makes errors.


----------



## Admin (Dec 23, 2019)

Sorry to be blunt, most people type from mobile devices these days... like I am typing right now... there a difference between typing errors and typing gibberish...


----------



## ravneet_sb (Dec 23, 2019)

Sat Sri Akaal,

You have right to delete gibberish... or

have the choice to  edit to make it right.  That's way one learns.

People who talk blunt always improve others and make them learn. and always have regard for them.

*When I am foolish, than intelligent and wise, have all the ways to resolve.  

That's the way of Learned*


----------

